
Public Opinion Mining Tool – Looking for Feedback - jo_kruger
https://www.happygrumpy.com
======
DrScump
(Twitter-specific)

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

